# Need help with value: 1970 GTO hardtop



## GotGrunt (May 21, 2013)

I am about to make a purchase and would like some feedback from you guys beforehand. I am a Chevelle guy so I always second guess myself when I deviate from what I know. The car in question is a 1970 GTO, 400-350hp, TH400 auto, bucket seats, AC car. As fas as I know, it is numbers matching (YS block, #13 heads) but it is not exactly stock. The car has been owned by the same guy since 1973 and the best way to describe it is a 70's street machine. It is an original cardinal red car with black vinyl top. It originally had a red interior but was converted to black with diamond tuck velour. It has a roll cage in it. Full bolt-ons from the era; tow tabs, intake/carb, headers to dumped mufflers, sun gauges, fog lights, cragars with 30+ year old polyglas tires. It has etched side/rear glass and a mural airbrushed on the hood with pin striping all over. The paint looks presentable but does show its age and is checking in certain areas, especially the front bumper. It's really a time machine; you don't see them like this anymore, especially not this preserved. It runs & drives well but could use some TLC of course.

I may be nuts, but I think it's unique. That being said, what is it worth? :question:


----------



## GotGrunt (May 21, 2013)




----------



## 666bbl (Apr 13, 2014)

It is a kool and unique car and shouts "1980" really loud. If the interior, exhaust, steering wheel and some of the engine stuff (like the braided hoses) was swapped out it could retain it's almost "day 2" flavor with a bit more dignity. As it is I wouldn't pay more than $8-10K if it's as solid as it looks. Add $2K for an interior kit to whatever you pay. I freely admit I'm showing some of my personal taste here.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

I agree.....but I'd say max of 12k to 15K if it is matching #'s.....Those pinstripes, if not under clear can probably be removed, I don't see anything that is not returnable to stock. And those braided hose coverings....Yech :razz:


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Where's the Moonroof?


----------



## GotGrunt (May 21, 2013)

FWIW, the car is virtually rust free. The paintwork was done in 1980 and it's been a "show only" car since so it hasn't been out in the elements. The car is in good condition for being unrestored but certain parts definitely need to be de-pimped.


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

I think you would be lucky to get it for $15K, but the sales taxes in NY are like another $15K on top of that right? Matt


----------



## chui1980 (Jun 5, 2013)

In my opinion with respect to your car I would stay around 8K for many reasons. First it is not the most desire body line of GTO's. Second way too many questionable issues withing interior compartment. Third those wheels men. The car looks nice but I pass if more money is asked. Good luck making a decision


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I think around 10-14k is reasonable. You could drive it as is. I disagree with chui: the 1970 GTO is one of the best looking years, in my opinion. Very clean design. And a great road car. I would install the red interior back in it along with a factory wheel. Change out the wheels to something more appropriate, but no ghetto wheels...stick with 15 inchers. Leave the pinstriping as-is and enjoy.


----------



## GotGrunt (May 21, 2013)

I agree with the interior being the most questionable part of the car. The color change doesn't bother me since it matches the top. The seats and door panels are not that bad but the dash, headliner, and package tray are also wrapped in the same velour material. The car also does have a 4-point cage inside with the rear links going into the trunk area. Another part of the car that is hard to undo is the etched side and rear glass; they would need to be replaced. The paint is presentable as-is and the car does have some character but when buying a car like this, you really have to factor in the cost of a paint job too. I am seeing nice 70 GTO's equivalent to this car as far as options go listed in the $20-22k range, so at around $15k like some of you mention, does it make sense? I think it's still high.


----------



## 666bbl (Apr 13, 2014)

Just between us wild Indians, what's the seller asking? You could do the seats by yourself if you're remotely handy. It's just seat covers. The rest might be big, like the velour on the dash pad, yeeow. It might come right off but the glue removal? I wouldn't envy you for gettin it, and wouldn't want to help remove the trim cement left over once you rip the fabric off. It might clean up and dye black, it might need a redo from a vendor, you might need to replace it. Lots of labor to make that interior inviting again which is what I placed my value on. Buying it at $10K and adding $2K just for the stuff to go inside, your labor, well you're easily at close to $15K with all the incidentals you'll need to back up your bet. I think 70 is a good year too, certainly they were among the fastest of the breed optioned right. Keep us in the loop...


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

You said people are 'asking 20-22 grand' for these cars in your area. Are they _selling _for that, or are they selling at all? In this economy, for 20-22k, they need to be in number 2 condition, which is pretty much like new. If you go on the internet and look in the newspapers, people ask all kinds of crazy prices. Most of the time, the cars never sell for that price, if they ever sell at all. Also, if you see an ad that's been posted for a few months (or even years, as I've seen), it means one thing: the car is OVERPRICED. I do NOT think this current car you are looking at is worth anywhere near 20k. Probably 12k max, with all of the damage control that needs done. THat's the deal with custom cars: the owner modifies it for his own taste, but _most_ of the time it devalues the car, especially so if the mods were done in bad taste or are unfashionably out of date. Etched glass and velour interiors did not age as well as tuck and roll of a generation earlier.


----------

